# Halloween Party Pix 2008



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

B Scary, love the pics and the spooky strut music.
I see that you are a event planner, are all those decorations yours or the host? You did a great job!!!!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks Slaz -- Those are our decorations - we are the haunted hosts. I love to plan other peoples parties and events but Halloween is "our" party time!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

AWESOME! You have really inspired me! Love your pictures.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow really nice photos! Loved the decorations and food. The spider egg sacks were great! And that gummy worm coming out of meathead's nose was a nice touch lol

MsM


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Cool photos, thanks for sharing! What are the lit up skulls in the fireplace? Where did you get them?


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Totally awesome pictures! Your guest were very lucky to have such a great party to attend! I'm green.....(with envy.)


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

theworstwitch said:


> Cool photos, thanks for sharing! What are the lit up skulls in the fireplace? Where did you get them?


Hi the WorstWitch --


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

theworstwitch said:


> Cool photos, thanks for sharing! What are the lit up skulls in the fireplace? Where did you get them?


Hi the WorstWitch --

The skulls in the fireplace don't actually light up. I found hollow, breakable skulls at Big Lots and broke the backs so the light would shine through and in the bottom of the fireplace are 3 flame lights (with the changes removed) like the ones shown in this picture. You can't tell in the photos but because the lights have fans to move the flames it looks like the skulls are burning.


----------



## amrobin2004 (Aug 4, 2009)

What did you use to turn the pool water red? Did it stain your pool and where did you get it?


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

Sweet pics- you guys did an awesome job! Oooh, it just went too fast, I had to watch it again, I love how much *detail* you put into everything! And thanks for describing how you did the skulls in the fireplace, I was looking for a way to do something similar.

Cheers!


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG that was soo awesome! You gave me a ton of ideas and I especially LOVE the sheets on the furniture! It makes a great effect! AND the bloody prints in the bathroom!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

loved the decorations!... i'm sure it was hard to go to the bathroom wit ha dead guy hanging in the corner..lol yeah did you actually dye the pool red...lol??


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Great party, glad to see my crowd ain't the only ones into it.......


----------



## kelsey (Jul 16, 2008)

Your decorations are great! You put alot of work into it. It's all really nice, what cd is your music track from? I love that music


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

amrobin2004 said:


> What did you use to turn the pool water red? Did it stain your pool and where did you get it?


It is a pool water dye, I bought it at the pool supply store - it comes red, blue or green. Its called something like party in a pool. It doesn't stain the pool, but you do have to take the filter cartridge out, and shock the pool pretty heavily the day after the party, then put the cartridge back in. It's an awesome effect, especially with body parts floating. We also get dry ice and I throw 5 lb. chunks it and it smokes up - really cool. No harm to pool or finish.
If you swim in it, your bathing suit could turn pink for a little while.


----------



## amrobin2004 (Aug 4, 2009)

Cool, we did a pretty bloody bathroom last year and I was afraid to put anything in the tub because i didn't want it to stain so we just used red lighting. I am going to try that stuff for our pool this year though definately. THANKS!





B Scary said:


> It is a pool water dye, I bought it at the pool supply store - it comes red, blue or green. Its called something like party in a pool. It doesn't stain the pool, but you do have to take the filter cartridge out, and shock the pool pretty heavily the day after the party, then put the cartridge back in. It's an awesome effect, especially with body parts floating. We also get dry ice and I throw 5 lb. chunks it and it smokes up - really cool. No harm to pool or finish.
> If you swim in it, your bathing suit could turn pink for a little while.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Very cool party. I love all the details you put into it. Looks like everyone had a great time. Your costumes were very nice. Did you make the pie boxes? I saw several in the photos. Were they props or did you have take home gifts in them?


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

cinders said:


> Very cool party. I love all the details you put into it. Looks like everyone had a great time. Your costumes were very nice. Did you make the pie boxes? I saw several in the photos. Were they props or did you have take home gifts in them?


Thanks! I ordered cherry pies and than added the graphics to the outside of the box using sticker labels sheets. They were the costume prizes for our party guests. The small pies on the stove top were also edible pies with body parts added -- fed them to the guests while we were singing 'A Little Priest" and my husband was giving free shaves.



Kelsey -- the soundtrack was actually one they have on photobucket when you make a photo story. I was going to add my own like I have in the past but I liked their selections this year


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

really amazing! so impressed...so much so i have been planning to use this theme for '09. please take that as a compliment. loved your invisible man, and also loved how you tied your characters together with the props. we are going a more quasi-political direction with the theme...as freddie mac and fannie mae fraccastoro the zombie surreal estate team. have tombstones in our yard like, death of florida housing market '07 and such...(we couldn't sell our house save our lives...had to pay somebody to take it - feels appropriate for this year.)
anyway, great job and thanks for posting


----------

